# Elbow Tendonitis



## zaida120 (May 19, 2008)

New to Ortho coding. Having trouble finding ICD9 for elbow tendonitis. When I look up in ICD9 it leads me to tenosynovitis however I don't believe this is what I need. The other codes I was looking at were those in 726.3_ but not quite certain if this would be appropriate. Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## dragonflye (May 19, 2008)

The code 727.09 is the correct code.


----------



## mbort (May 19, 2008)

I agree with dragonflye..727.09 is the correct code


----------

